

Ask HN: For SEO Does it Matter if the Domain is .net or .org Instead of .com? - tuty767


======
samsheen
No. From my experience it does not matter between these three. Previously a
lot of people thought that .info domains had been penalized by google as they
were abused (cheap domains to buy) but there was no substantial data to backup
the claim.

------
byoung2
For SEO 95% of what matters is lots of quality content and backlinks from
respected domains. If you have those, it doesn't mater what your TLD is. It
may make a difference when people type in your domain because a lot of people
automatically type .com (Android for example as a .com button when entering
URLs, but no .net or .org).

------
mjhea0
for a startup, i would not even be worrying about this. i rank them like this-

1\. .com 2\. .org 3\. .net

in the end, if you're launching and MVP don't worry about this too much.

